# Getting No Rides At all - Reading, PA



## rel (Aug 1, 2015)

TLDR; Seeing no business at all in Reading, PA. Is anyone else local seeing any riders at all? What does the app normally look like when active (right now it's just google maps with a black bar at top and bottom, no shaded areas, no other dots or anything).

*******
So, I submitted all of my documents to ride about 2-3 weeks ago. Was sent an email yesterday advising me I was approved and that I could start driving immediately. I'm a bit on the shy side, and was a bit apprehensive about my first ride or two, especially since i wasn't completely sure how the app worked for either driver or rider based on the information I could find online. 

So on a Friday night after work I stopped and filled the tank, got a car wash and after figuring out that the app was asking me for a selfie without actually asking for one, I went online. I was online at about 5:30pm on a Friday Night.

After that I drove home while online, took an item out of my trunk and put it in my house, changed to a pair of shorts from my jeans, still online, no rides. I went back to my car and thought maybe my area of the city just isn't that busy. So at about 6pm, I started driving. I went into the downtown area of Reading, no luck. Then I started driving around more...went to the ritzy part of reading near one of the colleges (currently summer, but there are summer classes, worth a shot) nothing.

Next I went to the suburbs and more affluent surrounding areas, Wyomissing, Shillington, Temple, Laureldale, and West Reading....nothing.

At 8pm (2.5 hrs later) I went home and tried looking online for suggestions. Tried rebooting my phone several times, no dice. Putzed around at home a bit with the thought that maybe there were just a bunch of drivers available which is why I wasn't seeing anything...

Went out again at about 9:30pm. Stayed out until about 11pm, this time I took a swing past the regional airport and local hotels. Also went back into the downtown area of Reading, I think I saw a drug bust! and Nothing. 

Currently sitting in my living room fully dressed and online (have been online for about an hour now) and I could be out the door and driving in under a minute. Problem is...no fares.

Uber isn't huge in my area (Reading, PA), but there's a local news article where they're claiming business is booming, so I feel like i'm doing something wrong. I sent the local team an email asking if my account was set up correctly, and got an auto-response about 20 mins later saying they're behind on correspondence. About 10 mins after that, I got an email letting me know I've passed my background check...which would have bene implied given that I was already activated...

Can anyone tell me what I should be seeing in the app if i'm actually activated? Right now it's just Google Maps with a black bar at the top/bottom (using Note 4/Android). There are no shaded areas as I've seen some older posts mention, there's no dots to represent other drivers or riders...just a google map without the google logo...

Or is the issue that there's just literally not a single rider in Reading, PA even though the market launched about 6 months ago and 2 months ago, they were claiming it was super busy?


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

rel said:


> TLDR; Seeing no business at all in Reading, PA. Is anyone else local seeing any riders at all? What does the app normally look like when active (right now it's just google maps with a black bar at top and bottom, no shaded areas, no other dots or anything).
> 
> *******
> So, I submitted all of my documents to ride about 2-3 weeks ago. Was sent an email yesterday advising me I was approved and that I could start driving immediately. I'm a bit on the shy side, and was a bit apprehensive about my first ride or two, especially since i wasn't completely sure how the app worked for either driver or rider based on the information I could find online.
> ...


I had similar results at first. Only two days ago, I got an email from uber with a handy "heat map" of my area, along with a chart that graphed demand for every hour of each day. I WISH they had provided some of these tools initially. After double-checking the heat map and schedule, I picked my perch and stuck to it. Had a good solid night last night. Let me try and find the link for your area I was about to call it quits before I found some useful tools to help.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Open the client app and see if you show up, even try to ping yourself..

If not using the ripoff uber iPhone, You can do this from your device.


----------



## rel (Aug 1, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Open the client app and see if you show up, even try to ping yourself..


Tried that last night and it didn't work (app just crashed) so I thought they had something in there to prevent it...tried again on wifi today....and lo and behold it shows a car on top of me (me in the driver app) and not a single other car in the entire Reading, PA area...

Does it normally only show cars within like 1 minute of you? or is the issue that there's just no customers or drivers in my area at all :/


----------



## rel (Aug 1, 2015)

Never mind, answered my own question, moved the map over to harrisburg and there's like a dozen cars all over.

Guess I'd have to drive about an hour away to get to a city that has any business...wonder if I'd be OK to pick up fares there...has anyone tried driving that far away from their home location?


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

rel said:


> Never mind, answered my own question, moved the map over to harrisburg and there's like a dozen cars all over.
> 
> Guess I'd have to drive about an hour away to get to a city that has any business...wonder if I'd be OK to pick up fares there...has anyone tried driving that far away from their home location?


I drive about 20 minutes away from my house, and just park in the hot area. I cannot find a heat map for your area. It seems Uber hides stuff like this from drivers.

This is the best I have gotten from them suggesting where I should go, to wait for fares. If you look you can see mine is out of date.

http://www.uberecpartners.com/knoxville/

Uber honestly seems to be doing a terrible job of supporting partners in some markets with tools that would help them maximize efforts. I assumed it was just because I was out in the sticks. When I first started I spent 3 hours napping outside the airport on a Friday from 6 till 9 Managed to get one $28 dollar far. Maybe it was just luck, but I find if I hit a few affluent suburbs in the morning (like 7:45am till about 8:30) about half the time I can get a very nice fare, running someone too the airport.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I live in fontana CA (San Bernardino) I mostly work New Port beach, Huntington beach and Long Beach, that's about 60 to 70 miles from my home, my home uber market is the I.E., I mostly work in the OC and LA uber market..

No uber business in the IE, it's a joke..


----------



## rel (Aug 1, 2015)

Yesterday after my last post I drove to Harrisburg (about a 1 hour drive, approx 65 miles) to see what was up. My app randomly logged me out about 75% of the way there (I had full bars and no idea why it would have done that on my end). When I logged back in immediately, everything seemed the same...but 2 mins later I got a ping for a college that's along the way to Harrisburg, continued driving to Harrisburg after that ride and ended up getting another 5 rides in harrisburg over the following few hours (also a few I didn't take because I was about to go into a shop to use the restroom or something along those lines). Drove home last night after the riders seemed to be at the tipping point between tipsy and 'gonna throw up in your car' and when I was closer to home I turned on the app again just to see and I had a ding at 12:30am locally.

I'm honestly wondering if they didn't set up my account incorrectly and when someone fixed it (and pushed me offline midway to Harrisburg) that now i'm getting rides. I'm also seeing other cars in Reading. 

Last question...is it normal for your car type to be completely wrong to the riders? It's telling them I drive a Chevy Impala...which is a sedan. I drive a Chevy Captiva (it's a fleet car that I got used) and it's a small SUV (sister car to the Saturn Vue)...


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

You should contact them (uber) about your car. Riders will be looking for that type of car.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

When your app shuts off your going thru different zones or markets. It usually means fare s are different.


----------



## dr9855 (Jul 18, 2015)

rel said:


> TLDR; Seeing no business at all in Reading, PA. Is anyone else local seeing any riders at all? What does the app normally look like when active (right now it's just google maps with a black bar at top and bottom, no shaded areas, no other dots or anything).
> 
> *******
> So, I submitted all of my documents to ride about 2-3 weeks ago. Was sent an email yesterday advising me I was approved and that I could start driving immediately. I'm a bit on the shy side, and was a bit apprehensive about my first ride or two, especially since i wasn't completely sure how the app worked for either driver or rider based on the information I could find online.
> ...


I also drive in reading pa. Started about two months ago. Not allot of business if any during the day. I usually only go online fri and sat eve. 
Not a busy area as of yet. Went to nj over weekend and had a to. Of calls. Made 200 in four hours.


----------



## XRAYDELTAONE (Aug 4, 2015)

Check your local Airport and Bus Station and find a safe place to park. Many times people will gather themselves and reserve a ride. Find a safe place to park near the travel area. Request a hot map from Uber and know the peak times for people who need a ride in your area.


----------



## Dennis McCartney (Jul 28, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Open the client app and see if you show up, even try to ping yourself..
> 
> If not using the ripoff uber iPhone, You can do this from your device.


Hi Pain Free Useful set of tips for new drivers . Thanks for putting it up there.


----------



## Dennis McCartney (Jul 28, 2015)

Sounds like Uber needs to increase its marketing when it enters a new city. I'm thinking now that old fashioned word of mouth and maybe some social media postings in a new area might be a way to get business rolling


----------



## XRAYDELTAONE (Aug 4, 2015)

You’re going to need to hustle. Check incoming airline and bus schedule and special events in your area. Regular cab drivers camp out at airports and bus stations.


----------



## Mike53 (Sep 11, 2015)

rel said:


> TLDR; Seeing no business at all in Reading, PA. Is anyone else local seeing any riders at all? What does the app normally look like when active (right now it's just google maps with a black bar at top and bottom, no shaded areas, no other dots or anything).
> 
> *******
> So, I submitted all of my documents to ride about 2-3 weeks ago. Was sent an email yesterday advising me I was approved and that I could start driving immediately. I'm a bit on the shy side, and was a bit apprehensive about my first ride or two, especially since i wasn't completely sure how the app worked for either driver or rider based on the information I could find online.
> ...


Just checking to see if your business picked up at all in Reading, Pa. I started driving here a week ago on the weekends and after work on the week days. I am getting some rides but they are defiantly slim.


----------



## dr9855 (Jul 18, 2015)

rel said:


> TLDR; Seeing no business at all in Reading, PA. Is anyone else local seeing any riders at all? What does the app normally look like when active (right now it's just google maps with a black bar at top and bottom, no shaded areas, no other dots or anything).
> 
> *******
> So, I submitted all of my documents to ride about 2-3 weeks ago. Was sent an email yesterday advising me I was approved and that I could start driving immediately. I'm a bit on the shy side, and was a bit apprehensive about my first ride or two, especially since i wasn't completely sure how the app worked for either driver or rider based on the information I could find online.
> ...


I have been driving in reg for about 6 months. No calls during week. Very few on weekends. When you look on regular app there is about 6-8 drivers out on weekends. Way too many for this area. 
I go elsewhere for business.


----------



## dr9855 (Jul 18, 2015)

dr9855 said:


> I have been driving in reg for about 6 months. No calls during week. Very few on weekends. When you look on regular app there is about 6-8 drivers out on weekends. Way too many for this area.
> I go elsewhere for business.


I go online now and see 10-15 cars approved in reading. This is ridiculous. Who do you complain to? This used to be fun and make a few dollars. I log on now and sit for hours with no ping. I have tried driving around nothing.
How or who do you contact to get a response? I keep getting emails from uber that reading is busy. Bull. Now I see why people are complaining. What a stupid business model. Could be a great idea.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

I work on the outskirts of Sacramento, anywhere from Sac State to Auburn. My limit is Colfax and Cool, Ca. Sometimes you get lucky and get that 30+ minute trip. I've only had about four of those in 60 rides. Tomorrow should be good for surge with a charity event going on in Sacramento.


----------



## mopapa (Aug 15, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I live in fontana CA (San Bernardino) I mostly work New Port beach, Huntington beach and Long Beach, that's about 60 to 70 miles from my home, my home uber market is the I.E., I mostly work in the OC and LA uber market..
> 
> No uber business in the IE, it's a joke..


I am from Riverside County and I do the same. I go to the rich counties. No real money staying in Riverside.


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

dr9855 said:


> I also drive in reading pa. Started about two months ago. Not allot of business if any during the day. I usually only go online fri and sat eve.
> Not a busy area as of yet. Went to nj over weekend and had a to. Of calls. Made 200 in four hours.


I use to live in PA. That is a far drive just to Uber. I'm glad it paid out though.


----------



## Inspectahdek (Sep 28, 2015)

New to the forum but, I Uber drive in Reading, Pa and last 2 weeks has been busy on the weekends didn't get home till 4am, You have know where to be at. I see multiple drivers sitting in one area. Plus it's a business get Uber out there with word of mouth giving out cards to bars and businesses. When you have passengers in your vehicle more than one give them your free code and have their friends use the code for a free ride that will have them using Uber more. Remember its still fairly new here and we need more riders with the App installed.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Inspectahdek said:


> New to the forum but, I Uber drive in Reading, Pa and last 2 weeks has been busy on the weekends didn't get home till 4am, You have know where to be at. I see multiple drivers sitting in one area. Plus it's a business get Uber out there with word of mouth giving out cards to bars and businesses. When you have passengers in your vehicle more than one give them your free code and have their friends use the code for a free ride that will have them using Uber more. Remember its still fairly new here and we need more riders with the App installed.


Give out your uber rider promo code, it's free easy money, i get it weekly:

*Period Ending: September 28, 2015 4AM PDT*
You got 10 First Time Riders this week! 50.00


----------



## Janet rothenberger (Sep 10, 2017)

I always go to pottstown or Phoenixville and get tons of pings. I never get much in readng either, and I'm from Chester county


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

marty said:


> Uber honestly seems to be doing a terrible job of supporting partners in some markets


In SOME markets???


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Janet rothenberger said:


> I always go to pottstown or Phoenixville and get tons of pings. I never get much in readng either, and I'm from Chester county


And yet another troll dredging up 2 yr old threads!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Janet rothenberger said:


> I always go to pottstown or Phoenixville and get tons of pings. I never get much in readng either, and I'm from Chester county


Good to know. 2 years later and Reading Penn. is still slow.


----------



## PokemonDriver (Sep 11, 2017)

Go to Sands casino, you will get a ride or two from there. If not, contact Uber support by phone.
You spending too much time typing on here instead of contacting Uber, that's wrong.


----------

